# Sticky  Samsung BluRay players Firmware update available



## tonyvdb

*Samsung BluRay players Firmware updates available*

Firmware links for all Samsung BluRay players listed below or install it directly from the players menu if your player is hooked up to the net.

*All player firmware downloads now located* HERE *on one convenient page*

Please Note: On players with an ethernet connection or wireless, Firmware can be updated automatically using the user menu under "Firmware"


----------



## tonyvdb

*More Samsung BluRay players*

Reserved


----------



## bobgpsr

tonyvdb said:


> Can someone edit the title on the sticky thread so it simply says *"Samsung BluRay players Firmware update available"* I cant do it for some reason.


Done. Mods can do that. :thumb:


----------



## tonyvdb

Thanks Bob:yes:


----------



## tonyvdb

New firmware update for the BD-UP5000. Now up to 1.3 (see link in first post)


----------



## tonyvdb

New firmware update for the BD P1200. Now up to 2.4 (see link in first post)


----------



## tonyvdb

New firmware update for the BD P1400. Now up to 1.8 (see link in first post)


----------



## tonyvdb

New firmware update for the BD P1400 released, Now up to 1.9 see first post for link or download directly from the players menu if your 1400 is connected to the net.

I have also included a new link to the BD P1500 firmware.


----------



## tonyvdb

The Samsung BD-P1500 is now up to version 2.0 for anyone that is interested. See first post for link.


----------



## tonyvdb

*New firmware for the BD-UP5000*

For those of you who have the BD-UP5000 the firmware its now up to 1.4, see first post for link.


----------



## tbase1

does anyone have up-5000 1.3 firmware on a zip file?


----------



## tonyvdb

The Samsung BD-P1500 is now up to version 2.1 for anyone that is interested. See first post for link.


----------



## tonyvdb

The BD-P1200 firmware update 2.5 is available now. See link in first post.


----------



## tonyvdb

BD-P1400 Firmware update 2.0 is now available
and the BD-P1500 Firmware update 2.3 is now also available.

see first post for links.


----------



## jackfish

How can I find out if the new firmware for the BD-P1500 includes upgrades for Profile 2.0 and DTS-HD Master Audio decoding?


----------



## tonyvdb

According to the Samsung website This is what i found:

< BD-P1500 Firmware Ver 2.3 >
Date: Jan.07, 2009
This Firmware update provides the following benefits:
1. Improves playback compatibility of some movie titles.

Ver2.1 Dec.2, 2008
This Firmware update provides the following benefits:
1. Improves playback compatibility of some movie titles.

Ver2.0 Oct.03, 2008
This Firmware update provides the following benefits:
1. Supports BD-Live
2. Firmware auto upgrade(automatically notifies availability of new firmware)

Looks like the firmware version 2.0 already updated your player. You need a 1gb USB memory stick plugged into your player for the BluRay live features to become active.


----------



## Lordoftherings

It's been a year now. My Sammy UP5000 is still at version 1.4

* Where is DTS-HD Master Audio?

** Kind of sad, has the HQV Reon VX video processor, but kind of obsolete now! :sad:


----------



## tonyvdb

Most companies stop supporting older players about two years after they are out. My BDP1400 has not had an update for at least a year now thats why I bought my current Panasonic DB60 just a better player all around. The PS3 is a very rare exception and gets updates almost monthly.


----------



## perritterd

*New Firmware for Samsung BD-P3600*

Ver. 2.12 is available on Samsung's website for download-it hasn't popped up for download on my 3600 yet, though. 

Bob


----------



## perritterd

*Re: Samsung BluRay players Firmware updates available*

Please delete...


----------



## LAB3

I have the Samsung BRDP BD-P1600(Bedroom) and they sent a new firmware for it that popped up on screen after I watched a movie so I upload it thinking cool new info..........Duh I forgot my audio setting went back to default. Rear speakers would not play and no DTS Mastered HD on my Onkyo TX-SR605 display. 45 minutes later and 3 different Tech Support and noone could figure out why this happened. One of them told me since my unit had Never been upgraded it had to be done TWO times..... Unbelievable! how?? when then send you the firmware ONE time(on line) unit. Duh. So I am looking at the owners manual .again.and it hit me....check to see if my audio setting was still on Bitstreaming Audio............Hello found the problem. I really felt stupid but I talked to 2 techs and their Manager.NONE of them said hey look at your audio settings. I even explained I had HDMI from BRDP to A/V HD Receiver and HDMI to Flat Screen.


----------

